# Does Chicago (IBEW 134) have an interview?



## migs134 (Sep 27, 2010)

If I remember correctly there is no interview. It's not a conventional job. They take your test score, experience, education, and references and take them all into account. Giving you a score after that. At the orientation, they'll give people and idea of what the school and career path is like. After that point if you take the drug test and everything else checks out, then they'll give you a start date. Pretty simple. I think it's a pretty unbiased way of hiring people.


----------



## Mozzy49 (Feb 21, 2013)

migs134 said:


> If I remember correctly there is no interview. It's not a conventional job. They take your test score, experience, education, and references and take them all into account. Giving you a score after that. At the orientation, they'll give people and idea of what the school and career path is like. After that point if you take the drug test and everything else checks out, then they'll give you a start date. Pretty simple. I think it's a pretty unbiased way of hiring people.


Just asking but i had to go to the Dentist a few weeks ago and I got vicodin (not a lot - just a few days worth) but it would probably show up on a drug test if I had one in the next month - should I tell them before hand and show them the prescription or wait and do it afterwards if anything gets flagged?


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Mozzy49 said:


> Just asking but i had to go to the Dentist a few weeks ago and I got vicodin (not a lot - just a few days worth) but it would probably show up on a drug test if I had one in the next month - should I tell them before hand and show them the prescription or wait and do it afterwards if anything gets flagged?


At the drug test they might ask, and you will need to disclose. I would bring your prescription. IF you test positive they will call you and ask if you are taking any prescriptions and you will have to fax them your paperwork.


----------



## WillEP (May 28, 2013)

How do you know if you ranked in the top 1-5% that applied? What did you rank? I took the test to and got a ranking of 138 but have no clue where I stand


----------



## Mozzy49 (Feb 21, 2013)

WillEP said:


> How do you know if you ranked in the top 1-5% that applied? What did you rank? I took the test to and got a ranking of 138 but have no clue where I stand


I found out that 900-950 people took the test. If you scored in the top 300 you are more than likely in -- the if in the top 150 like you - you should be in the next class in September as they just took us -- top 75 ( actually top 100 as a few dropped out or failed the drug test)


----------



## WillEP (May 28, 2013)

Hair or urine?


----------



## Mozzy49 (Feb 21, 2013)

It's a hair test. Just do not be stupid and try shaving your head bald - then they take it from your body and it goes back like a year. If you have them take it from your head the test only goes back give or take 3 months. The 1 advantage of a hair test vs. urine is nothing shows up unless you are a habitual user as opposed to even a small dose in a urine test. If you are a habitual user of drugs you really don't have any place in the union anyway.


----------



## WillEP (May 28, 2013)

Ok that's great now if you have very long hair...but a year clean do you think that would show up? I have had this hair for almost 10 years!!


----------



## Mozzy49 (Feb 21, 2013)

WillEP said:


> Ok that's great now if you have very long hair...but a year clean do you think that would show up? I have had this hair for almost 10 years!!


 They are only supposed to go back the first inch and 1/2 which ='s 90 days


----------



## winher (Jun 5, 2014)

*After orientation?*

Just wondering. After orientation and you give the $500 check to EJATT. What is needed at the drug test facility. Is it another physical? Like lifting and climbing? Or just a hair test? Thx


----------

